# pi ausgeben



## jedim (1. Aug 2007)

```
public class pi
{
	public static void main (String args[])
	{ 
	double pi=Math.pi ;
	System.out.println(pi) ;
    }
}
```

ergibt:
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\christian wimmer\Desktop\Java\pi.java:5: cannot resolve symbol

symbol  : variable pi 

location: class java.lang.Math

	double pi=Math.pi;

                                  ^
1 error



edit: dieser pfeil nach oben sollte eig. unter dem punkt bei math.pi sein.


----------



## SlaterB (1. Aug 2007)

Math.pi  :bloed: 

Math.PI   :toll:


----------



## jedim (1. Aug 2007)

danke.


----------



## Guest (1. Aug 2007)

```
public class pi
{
   public static void main (String args[])
   {
   double pi=Math.PI ;
   System.out.println(pi) ;
    }
}
```

Das pi von Math.pi groß schreiben --> Math.PI


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Aug 2007)

@Gast: Klassennamen sollten in Java mit einem großen Buchstaben beginnen. (Sun Java Coding Conventions)


----------



## Gast (2. Aug 2007)

und konstanten wie pi werden immer in grossbuchstaben geschrieben


----------



## The_S (2. Aug 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und konstanten wie pi werden immer in grossbuchstaben geschrieben



Hm, "black" ist auch eine Konstante (in der Klasse Color), wird aber klein geschrieben ???:L


----------



## SlaterB (2. Aug 2007)

weil sich irgendjemand mal keine Gedanken gemacht hatte,
später wurde BLACK hinzugefügt und black nur der Kompatibilität wegen drin gelassen

besseres Beispiel gibts ja kaum


----------



## The_S (2. Aug 2007)

Öhm, das war net wirklich ne ernste Frage. Mehr so die Antwort auf "Konstanten werden IMMER groß geschrieben"  .


----------



## babuschka (2. Aug 2007)

pi,pi,pi überall pi.  :autsch: 
Also ich finde es verwirrend, dass hier die Klasse und die Variable pi genannt werden und dann noch Math.Pi aufgerufen wird. Ist aber wohl Geschmacksache.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Aug 2007)

Es ist nicht nötig PI nochmals zu kapseln. Die Konstante PI liegt öffentlich und statisch in der Klasse Math aus java.lang. Da braucht also nicht mal was importiert zu werden und kann daher sofort und überall eingebunden werden.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Aug 2007)

na dann schreibe mal
double piiii = pi*pi/pi+pi-pi^pi*pi*pi;
überall mit Math.PI 
(Scherz)


----------



## babuschka (2. Aug 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> na dann schreibe mal
> double piiii = pi*pi/pi+pi-pi^pi*pi*pi;
> überall mit Math.PI
> (Scherz)


Ach ja, sowas braucht man zur Berechnung eines Octraparallelogramms in der 5. Dimension :lol: 
Spaß beiseite. Pi braucht amn ja eigentlich nicht ständig, da kann man dann schon Math.PI schreiben, ist für meinen Geschmack klarer als zig Dinge pi oder Pi zunennen.


----------



## Milo (2. Aug 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> na dann schreibe mal
> double piiii = pi*pi/pi+pi-pi^pi*pi*pi;
> überall mit Math.PI
> (Scherz)




```
1+Math.PI-Math.pow(Math.PI,Math.PI+3)
```


----------



## Marco13 (2. Aug 2007)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> na dann schreibe mal
> double piiii = pi*pi/pi+pi-pi^pi*pi*pi;
> überall mit Math.PI
> (Scherz)



Von wegen Scherz :shock: Für sowas wurden sogar die "static imports" entwickelt  :wink: 
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/language/static-import.html


----------

